# [HELP] DIY BOOMBOX



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

hi guys, so i was in the market for a summer boombox for the beach. i saw a tdk one for 400 bucks... i am not paying 400 for a boombox that i can put togather for a cheaper price.

i have no problem putting togather a boombox. just have a few questions
1) POWER SOURCE!!!! this is where im stuck. i dont know what source to use, i need it to thump for atleast 4 hrs. i was thinking a kinetik 600? but idk how long it will last.

so i wanted to use a cheap HU that does ipod/usb something like a kenwood maybe.

i wanted to have 2-4 speakers and a sub.

i was thinking about a 12" sub ported or 10"

2 component or Coax (or even 4 hehe) 

and a 3 4 or 5ch amp. i saw the Lanzar MNX450 and MNX250 or a small cheap 4-5 ch amp.

now what do i have to worry about. i dont mind it being somewhat heavy im a pretty big dude .

i was thinking something like 15" width the max and length i really dont care likw 25" maybe. 

btw i have alreay looked at the boombox thread. thanks


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What kinda of neanderthal are you to haul this thing around? I don't care how "big" you are, just toss that on the scale, and take a look.. That's without materials and hardware.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

lol, thats what my x use to say. hay i love weight lifting. lol. im pretty huge. 
but i was thinking to use thos smalled 12v batteries from radioshack like 2 of those. but i dont mind this thing being like 25-30 lbs.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

everything is in concept still. just dont want to make something and have it sound weaker then those store bought ones


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

omega48er said:


> lol, thats what my x use to say. hay i love weight lifting. lol. im pretty huge.
> but i was thinking to use thos smalled 12v batteries from radioshack like 2 of those. but i dont mind this thing being like 25-30 lbs.


the battery alone to power that for your allotted time frame will easily be 25-30 Lbs.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

i was looking at JBL GTO638 (GTO-638) or should i go components?


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

You need to look at 6-8 inch sub MAX, or no sub at all(preferable). In open air, bass from a sub will get eaten up, and you will hear very little anyway. Instead, go with a decent 6.5 comp/coax set, and do a ported setup for it. There is a reason that most portable boomboxes these days are built this way. Also, get away from wood, and look at ABS plastic, 12 in x 12in sheets of the stuff can be bought at any car audio install place. Maybe larger can be found, I havent needed any for a long time, so I'm not sure. Go headunit with no amp, or Ipod and amp with no headunit( unless fm is needed). As far as power, you can get 4 lantern batteries:
Duracell MN908 Battery - Alkaline 12 Ah
and set them up in parralel/ series to get 12 volts with the AH needed to get some time out of them. If 4 arent enough, 8 will work better. 

You do realize that unless you have some serious skills, you will get laughed at going to the beach with ANY type of homemade boombox. 
These, OTOH will not get you laughed off the beach, will get plenty loud, and not be any more ( probably less) expensive than trying to do a DIY:
Google
Buy.com - LASONIC High Performance Portable Music System Made for iPod/iPhone i931X
BuyDig.com - JVC Kaboom with Guitar Mic Input Ipod Dock With Video Out


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Just use 6X9's really efficient ones. More surface area, about the same weight.

I have used this guy for batteries with FANTASTIC results..

batteries, battery items in Batteryman20 store on eBay!


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

hay generalalkorrd for that write up. ill look at doing it that way. and i really dont care about people laughing. 
i laugh at them for spending 4-500 for a overpriced ipod dock!!!! 
thanks again.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

chad said:


> Just use 6X9's really efficient ones. More surface area, about the same weight.
> 
> I have used this guy for batteries with FANTASTIC results..
> 
> batteries, battery items in Batteryman20 store on eBay!


which battery and 6x9 do you recommend.

also what is your thought on using this amp or should i look for something smaller

Lanzar MNX250

im going for loudness and bass


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

something classD (more efficient.)

Battery depends on amp, play time, and final impedance of amplifier.

I'm not up on bynines, maybe someone will chime in who has searched recently.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

How loud are you wanting this thing to be? I built one with two 6" woofers and two tweeters and used a small 15w X 2ch amp. It is pleeeenty loud. Look for efficient drivers so you wont eat up so much power. And forget the sub. As someone mentioned earlier, sub frequencies die in open-air. Plus you would need a huge box and alot more power for it. This route will keep size, weight, and costs down.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

if its just a set of speakers and amp i can make this sooner then expected . if plastic how does the toolbox boombox sound. or should i look for an old 80-90's style boombox and gut that.
good thing is i do have 50 ebay bucks that will help me in this build. thanks once again for answering my questions.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Ive seen some cooler boomboxes before that looked pretty good


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ameuba10 said:


> Ive seen some cooler boomboxes before that looked pretty good


I'd do cooler too, it's going to be more rigid than a toolbox. and many have wheels


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

ameuba10 said:


> How loud are you wanting this thing to be? I built one with two 6" woofers and two tweeters and used a small 15w X 2ch amp. It is pleeeenty loud. Look for efficient drivers so you wont eat up so much power. And forget the sub. As someone mentioned earlier, sub frequencies die in open-air. Plus you would need a huge box and alot more power for it. This route will keep size, weight, and costs down.


pretty loud. as in louder then what i can buy prefab at a store.

if you can lay out some amp choices and a few speaker choices i can b on my way =]


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

chad said:


> I'd do cooler too, it's going to be more rigid than a toolbox. and many have wheels


i do like that idea plus wheels!!!! lol. now we getting the ball moving. 

so i see it as this:
cooler
battery 
2 6x9 or 2 6.5 components.
and an ipod/aux dock 
(internet radio)
amp
and im good 2 go.

just need:
speaker choices
amp choices. 

also if its a cooler with wheels i can even go with a bigger battery =]

now im excited!!!!!


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

and my main concern is the bass. i really want it to thump. thanks again guys. im really looking forward to this build.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Well it will be tough to get much bass outdoors like we've said before. But ill throw out an option for you. Look at pioneer decks. I know that some of them have the option of bridging the rear channels to get 70w @ 2ohm. So youll have ~18-22w X 2ch and 70w Sub channel. Find you some comp's or coax's for the front channels and then find an efficient sub to bridge on the rear channels. I personally wouldnt deal with an amp. Itll kill your playing time for sure. Also itll help to have each driver in their own chamber. It may sound ok without them, but Im sure itll be better with them.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Goldwood GW-412D 12" Poly DVC Subwoofer 290-367

Aura 6900RPM 6" x 9" 2-way Coaxial Speaker Pair 269-185

Just a couple ideas for you...


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

omega48er said:


> hay generalalkorrd for that write up. ill look at doing it that way. and i really dont care about people laughing.
> i laugh at them for spending 4-500 for a overpriced ipod dock!!!!
> thanks again.


You do realize that the boxes I linked were ~200 or less right?


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

generalkorrd said:


> You do realize that the boxes I linked were ~200 or less right?


im sorry i completely missed the links... idk how. lol thanks imm about to take a look into that rite now.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

omega48er said:


> im sorry i completely missed the links... idk how. lol thanks imm about to take a look into that rite now.


NP, just trying to help. FWIW, if you insist on doing a DIY, go with the cooler idea, it's premade, relatively cheap enclosure, good airspace to work with, and somewhat stealthy i.e. cool. Get a big one on wheels, and weight becomes much less of an issue.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Jump around this thread, it should give you some great inspiration. I have a Sony Xplod boombox with two way speakers plus a built in "sub" and it does well but these guys are nuts:

The Boominator - another stab at the ultimate party machine - diyAudio 

Some have usb connectivity, iPod compatible as well. Class D amps, solar power, proaudio drivers, etc. Some look halfway decent too. Good ideas all around.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

wide band drivers and class t amp. KISS

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-893


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

3fish said:


> wide band drivers and class t amp. KISS
> 
> Tang Band W8-1772 8" Neodymium Full Range Driver 264-893


I don' think those would do so well at the beach.. especially at 500 a pair.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

As to the low sub output due to playing into open spaces, you could do a cooler on wheels and possibly get away with down-firing the sub. For that matter it could also be done in a toolbox style boombox with some type of feet to elevate it.

I have a pair of the Dayton 6.5 inch point-source drivers here:

Dayton PS180-8 6-1/2" Point Source Full-Range Neo Driver 295-344

They are near mint and would do great on a class T amp. Very efficient. I'm not currently using them and would gladly take $140 shipped. A lot cheaper than the tang bands listed above.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

^^^those are great drivers, but for a boombox, that seems a little hi-end. especially for what it seems that this guy wants. i have built one using a pair of the ns6's ($11ea) and a pair of vifa tweets ($9ea), that sounds phenominal. granted i put about $25 in each passive xover. a tough combo to beat for half the price


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

and sand between the VC former/phase plug/pole piece. would suck immediately.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

side-bar...I always thought it would be awesome to do a new version of the 'sweet sixteen' with some budget 3" drivers. you'll definitly have the wow factor at parties


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ameuba10 said:


> side-bar...I always thought it would be awesome to do a new version of the 'sweet sixteen' with some budget 3" drivers. you'll definitly have the wow factor at parties


Not many here are old enough to understand that terminology.

The issue is that in order to make it work you have to stay in the design because it literally is an array.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Why bother messing around building a boom box when you could just pick out of the babies up!

Video: World's Loudest iPod Dock, iNuke Boom, Delivers a Ton of Sound | Gadget Lab | Wired.com

Just joking! LOL! I saw this yesterday and had to share. Kick A$$!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

"This is a TON of music, literally, it weighs almost a thousand pounds"

Goddamn some people are stupid.

I think I need to start making these and selling them for 15K because 30K is certainly not "behringer style pricing."


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm should I buy a new honda accord? Or should I buy a speaker?...hmmm


----------



## dareo801 (Jan 31, 2012)

Make it with a 15" sub or its not worth building. Something light and efficient, maybe Dayton Audio DC380-8 for 70 bucks and a cheap class D amp. If you really want to be cool, make it out of aluminum plate.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Found this thread over at 41hz
Boombox/portable sound system threads & info


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

For a lead on batteries, check out some of these replacement UPS batteries:

Replace UPS Battery

I was able to get a pair of 12v 7.5 Ah batteries for about $43 shipped... way less than Parts Express:

Panasonic 12V 7.2Ah Sealed Lead Acid Battery 140-465

I'm going to use these in parallel with a Sure amp... if I ever get time to get to the project.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

yea, so more and more of my friends are asking me for a DIY boombox because they know im into car audio and again they dont want a store bought boom box, they want something different and "kool". lol im happy to see this thread growing because i know there are other people who want to know what kind of batteries and speakers to use thanks alot guys. this means alot.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

The A Train said:


> Hmm should I buy a new honda accord? Or should I buy a speaker?...hmmm


SPEAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jk. please dont tell me your talking about the 2013 accord. i was sooo looking forward to it but honda killed it just like the new civic, im happy with my 2010 civic for now


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

ok, so i need a cheap small amp that wont take that much power 
thinking about going with 
Aura 6900RPM 6" x 9" 2-way Coaxial Speaker Pair
also thinking about following 
The Boominator - another stab at the ultimate party machine - diyAudio 

i love how it looks and came out. those solar panels are an awesome idea


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

ok guys so its official, i know what i want. 
i want to make something like the following site. 
The BoomCase© by Mr. Simo | Vintage Suitcase BoomBoxes

i love the retro look. all i need is your help. idk what kind of dirvers he is using. and amp. it looks like some proaudio drivers and he mentioned 50watts??
this is exactly what i was looking for. so i will be going around looking for some vintage luggage. thanks again guys.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Those are pretty cool! Never seen them before. Should work well in a suitcase.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

^ yea, looks awesome rite. but cant justify what they charge people for some of this stuff. im bidding on 2 retro/vintage suit cases on ebay. lets see how it goes. i can get the 12v batteries for cheap bc i have a hook up at radioshack. plus all the other little stuff i need.
so thinking about running the following please let me know what you think. 
1) 2 6.5 or 8 
2) 2 horn or bullets
3) maybe some 4" in there 
(similar to what they use on their blog.

what i need is
a link on what amp i should use.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

omega48er said:


> ^ yea, looks awesome rite. but cant justify what they charge people for some of this stuff. im bidding on 2 retro/vintage suit cases on ebay. lets see how it goes. i can get the 12v batteries for cheap bc i have a hook up at radioshack. plus all the other little stuff i need.
> so thinking about running the following please let me know what you think.
> 1) 2 6.5 or 8
> 2) 2 horn or bullets
> ...


I would do a small full-range DIY class D amp. Low power consumption, light, runs cool but makes ample power. Parts Express sells a few kits that might be of interest but I highly recommend reviewing some of the cool projects on diyAudio before making a final decision:

DIY PROJECT KITS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

This should do the job

2x50W TDA7492 Class-D Amplifier Board 320-301


----------

